# How many hours will fuel last?



## SnowBlow28 (Dec 14, 2020)

Hello,

I got an Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO and I was wondering about how quickly I should expect to go through fuel. The tank is 3.2 quarts. About how many hours could I expect a full tank to last?

Thanks


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If I had to guess, on average, I get well over 2 hours on a tank of fuel in my blowers ?????

I try to add fuel before I run it out of gas. Makes starting it back up easier.

You'll get the idea real quick after using it the first time. Keep a gas can handy. ....


----------



## SnowBlow28 (Dec 14, 2020)

Thanks, I appreciate it. I'd estimate it will take 15-25 minutes to clear my driveway depending on the type of snow and amount and just looking to gauge what to expect.


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

oneacer said:


> I try to add fuel before I run it out of gas. Makes starting it back up easier.


Especially when the snowblower runs out of fuel at the furthest point from the gas can.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, especially when your doing your neighbors driveway.

@SnowBlow, ....  it takes me 15 minutes just to get my gear on, then another 10 to go down to my shop and get a blower ... Its all good


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

It depends on the engine horsepower and the size of the tank. My 327cc(10hp) 30" average around 1.5 hour running with a full tank of gas. Blowing wet heavy snow uses more gas because it works harder.


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

I fill mine with gas and check the oil every time before I use it. Never have to worry about running out.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

like mentioned depends on horsepower. my old 8 HP gas lasts much longer than the bigger 11.

I just make it a habit to fill tank before using when engine/muffler is cool and check oil.

Its an automatic habit now.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

kd8tzc said:


> Especially when the snowblower runs out of fuel at the furthest point from the gas can.


you just have to strap one of these to the snowblower so that you have don't have to do the walk of shame from the end of the driveway.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Depends on whether the engine is running


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I usually top up my machines before use, so can't give you an exact number for how long a tank of fuel will last. 
I would guess that my 28 SHO will run approx. 1.5 to 2 hours depending on the load it is under (wet heavy snow, dry powder, 2 feet or 4" etc.)


----------

